# Need suggestions regarding M.Tech.



## harshilsharma63 (Aug 25, 2013)

hi. I'm currently pursuing B.Tech. in Computer Science form a private engineering college. As of now, I have NO plans of pursuing M.Tech. I want to know is doing M.Tech. really important? Also, please guide regarding what is asked in the entrance exam (I think it's GATE, but not sure).

Thank you.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Aug 25, 2013)

Doing M tech is not really important.It totally depends on you.I mean if you feel like gaining more knowledge in the subject, you can opt for m tech. Also after doing M tech, you'll have a higher probability of getting a better job than what you'll get after doing B tech.You can always do PHD after M tech and become a professor.


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 25, 2013)

Yeah entrance is GATE.. . 
I'm ECE & have heard a lot that M.Tech snatches 2 yrs of your exp. making ur friends senior & does no good in resume, interview or impressing companies..
AFAIK scope of Mtech is very limited in India

But again it's CS for you & thaat changes a lot of things (maybe better foreign opportunities & so on... , just tried 2 add my  )


----------



## avinandan012 (Aug 26, 2013)

subject1 = harshilsharma63;
subject2 = harshilsharma63's friend1;
//both started career with same company with same batch.

initial_experience(harshilsharma63) = x;
initial_experience(harshilsharma63's friend1) = x;

initial_degree(harshilsharma63) = BTech;
initial_degree(harshilsharma63's friend1) = BTech; 
//after 2 yrs
final_degree(harshilsharma63) =MTech;
final_degree(harshilsharma63's friend1) = BTech

final_experience(harshilsharma63) = x;
final_experience(harshilsharma63's friend1)=x+2;

if(country==India)
{
if(company!=R&D)
{
harshilsharma63's friend will be considered better
}
else if(company==R&D)
{
harshilsharma63 will be considered better
}
}
else if(country==US)
{
harshilsharma63 will be considered better
}


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 26, 2013)

Untill and unless you want to add a brand, which apparently you do, don't opt for M.Tech.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Aug 26, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Untill and unless you want to *add a brand*, which apparently you do, don't opt for M.Tech.



Didn't get that part.

@everyone; I'm not thinking about M.Tech. just for adding one more educational qualification, I want to know if it has any practical importance. Keep aside packages. I'll learn in-depth what I'm interested in.


----------



## avinandan012 (Aug 26, 2013)

"add a brand" 
well let's say you have gone to an interview with a degree from MIT and another person came from XYZ, so you now have a brand advantage.

to your question if you want to go to R&D field then yes M.Tech has importance otherwise atleast in India it's mostly have no Importance.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 26, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Didn't get that part.



Adding to what avinandan said, do you know why premier college students get such high package? It's all due to brand. Many students do M.Tech just to add a brand. Knowledge comes second.
Being a comps student, you should give priority enhancing your skill rather than adding degrees. But if you get a real good college, then do it.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Aug 27, 2013)

Generally speaking, if you are a good student who actually knows his engineering stuff and has an interest in the branch (a criteria 85% of engineers do not qualify), you will not learn something really new to you in your M.Tech. Mostly, even the topmost graduates are doing it to gain a brand and despite qualifying GATE etc. are not as clear in their basics as one would like  

M.Tech/ME is basically there to provide additional qualification and skills of self-study and research methodology.

My recommendation to you is to do M.Tech only if you have a specific branch, area and specialization in mind. If not, you are better off with your BE/B.Tech.


----------



## neha chhabra (Jan 22, 2014)

M.tech is necessary today if you want to go for teaching line.M.tech is a deep study of your subjects which you already do in you b.tech. so i think its important for you .and if you score the GATE test then it is beneficial for you because many campanies takes direct interview after qualifying the GATE test.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 22, 2014)

if you go to a company, the salary for b.tech and m.tech students will be the same. they wont get any considerable advantage unless you are into teaching. that is what i know.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm not going to do M.Tech.. I'd rather work as an intern earning and learning than pay for just learning.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Feb 16, 2014)

neha chhabra said:
			
		

> M.tech is necessary today if you want to go for teaching line.M.tech is a deep study of your subjects which you already do in you b.tech. so i think its important for you



It's necessary only because of the UGC guideline. In effect that guideline actually dug the value of the M.Tech degree into the ground with a coffin and a signboard saying "R.I.P." because now all the old teachers without M.Tech scrambled for a degree and got one due to the quota provided by the UGC's quality improvement programme. Many of these simply weren't that good - I don't mean to offend but competition was not on equal footing when it came to these people.

As for M.Tech being a deep study of the B.Tech subjects, I disagree. This is a phenomenon seen only in India and a big problem that degrades and prevents interdisciplinary subjects. If you notice, outside India there are tons of graduates who have MS and PhD in subjects different to their BS/B.Tech/BE.

In India a common argument I hear from academicians and students is "how can you be a master of that in which you do not have necessary qualification"? My answer is very simple - science is science and engineering is engineering, every single branch is related in some way or another. Even the operation of p-n junction diode cannot violate 2nd law of thermodynamics, for example (and no, I am not going to elaborate here how these two "entirely different" concepts are related to each other).

It is the problem of our education system - we have made a very big mess of engineering today. We need to fix it if we are to produce any good engineers that will move the country forward.


----------



## Gollum (Feb 16, 2014)

i say do mba instead of mtech.

do mtech if you want to be a teacher 

just clearr all your papers with a gpa and you will get a good job and then no one will botger you and tell you to study.


----------

